# Willie Robertson



## brother blaine (Feb 3, 2014)

Tonight I was listening to duck dynasty and at the end willie said about hoodwinking his son, I was wondering if anyone knew if he was a Freemason or just liked to use that term


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 3, 2014)

Pretty common saying in some parts, like pulling the wool over your eyes.


----------



## brother blaine (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh ok I wasn't sure I never heard that saying until I got into masonry 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes, it's a common term, the definition of which means "to deceive or trick."
When I was in the newspaper business years ago, our managing editor's last name was Hood. He wrote a weekly column of news from the lighter side called "Hood Winks."


----------



## Brother_Steve (Feb 4, 2014)

brother blaine said:


> Oh ok I wasn't sure I never heard that saying until I got into masonry
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


on a side note, I watch pawn stars. I caught a repeat and noticed the old man had a kitchen apron on that read, "Real men wear aprons."

Before I was a mason I thought it meant real men have no problem being in the kitchen.

After I was a mason, I had another view point...


----------



## brother blaine (Feb 4, 2014)

Yea makes you wonder sometimes


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

